# εικοσπενταράδες, κοσπενταράδες = χωροφύλακες



## Claude (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello !
It's the first time I post a message on your forum though I read you often with great interest. Excuse my English , but I don't feel sure enough of my written Greek...
I'm a French translator (English-French), and have been trying to learn Greek for quite a few years now.
Now for my question :
I've met the word εικοσπενταράδες in _Το Τρίτο στεφάνι_ του Ταχτσή, and in spite of my research have been unable to find where it comes from.
From the context, it is clear it means "cops" (Ekavi speaks of "μυστικοί" a few lines before), but I would naturally like to know the word history.
Here is the sentence : ήταν ανάγκη να μου κουβαλήσει μες στοό σπίτι μου τους εικοσπενταράδες να μ' ανακρίνουνε;
With all my thanks,
Filika,
Claude


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Γεια σου, Claude, καλώς ήρθες!
Μου φαίνεται ότι προέρχεται από την έννοια ενωμοτάρχης και ενωμοτία. Βλέπουμε εδώ ότι η αρχαία ενωμοτία είχε 25 άνδρες. Δεν ξέρω αν η σύγχρονη ενωμοτία είχε 25 άνδρες, ούτε αν αυτά που λέω είναι εντελώς άσχετα με την πραγματικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα, Κλοντ. Vous êtes le bienvenu.

Υπάρχει επικύρωση και εδώ ότι οι *εικοσιπενταράδες* είναι οι χωροφύλακες, αλλά φαίνεται να είναι νεότερη λέξη, από τον καιρό που η ενωμοτία είχε 10-12 χωροφύλακες. Δεν μου είναι εύκολο να φανταστώ ότι έχει σχέση με την αρχαία ενωμοτία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Μπορεί να έχει σχέση, μπορεί και όχι. Στο άρθρο της ελληνικής wiki για τη χωροφυλακή αναφέρει ότι όταν συστάθηκε το σώμα, το 1833, με επικεφαλής τον Γάλλο Φραγκίσκο Γκραγιάρ (Francois Graillar), είχε 10 μοίραρχους και *25* υπομοίραρχους. Ίσως αποκαλούσαν αυτούς τους ανώτατους αξιωματικούς εικοσπενταράδες...

Και καλώς όρισες και από εμένα. :)


----------



## Claude (Nov 9, 2011)

*εικοσπενταράδες*

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και την θερμή υποδοχή σας. Νομίζετε ότι μπορεί η λέξη να έχει σχέση με τα χρόνια υπηρεσίας ;
Ο Jacques Lacarrière την αποδίδει στα γαλλικά με την λέξη "vendus" (πουλημένοι), χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο, μου φαίνεται ...
Φιλικά,
Claude


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Claude said:


> Νομίζετε ότι μπορεί η λέξη να έχει σχέση με τα χρόνια υπηρεσίας ;


Πιο πιθανό βρίσκω να είχε σχέση με το μισθό τους, κάποιο εικοσιπεντάρικο...


----------



## sarant (Nov 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα Κλοντ και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Μια χαρά είναι τα ελληνικά σου. Αν ο Λακαριέρ τους μεταφράζει "πουλημένους" είναι λάθος, οι εικοσιπενταράδες, όπως σου είπαν, είναι οι χωροφύλακες. Η λέξη πρέπει να έχει να κάνει με τον μισθό τους, αλλά ομολογώ πως δεν το έχω ψάξει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Εικοσιπεντάλεπτα («εικοσιπενταράκια») κέρματα δεν έκοψε ποτέ το ελληνικό κράτος. Εικοσιπενταράκια (Yirmibeşlik) βρήκα να αναφέρονται σε κείμενα που αναφέρονται στη φορολογία που επέβαλε ο Αλήπασας (τα ανύπαρκτα τούρκικά μου δεν με βοηθούν να εντοπίσω όμως ποιο κέρμα ήταν ακριβώς αυτό). Πρέπει να ήταν μάλλον ευτελές ποσό, όπως φαίνεται και από τον επόμενο διάλογο από το διήγημα _Της κοκκόνας το σπίτι_ του Παπαδιαμάντη:


Τα παιδία εμάλωναν ως δυο γνήσιοι φίλοι.
— Εγώ είδα π' σώδωκε ένα εικοσιπενταράκι, βρε Αγγελή, έλεγε το έν.
— Όχι, μα το θεριό, έλεγε το άλλο, μια πεντάρα μώδωκε. Να τηνε. Κ' εδείκνυε μεταξύ των δακτύλων μίαν πεντάραν.
— Όχι, επέμενε το άλλο το οποίον εκράτει το φανάριον. Το είδα εγώ που ήταν εικοσιπενταράκι. Δεν με γελάς.
— Όχι, μα την Παναγίδα, βρε Νάσο. Μια πεντάρα σου λέω.
— Μ' αφήνεις να σε ψάξω;
— Θα σ' πέση το φανάρι.​


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Το τουρκικό (ή μάλλον, οθωμανικό) εικοσιπενταράκι πρέπει να ήταν είκοσι πέντε γρόσια (kuruş, πλέον κουρούς, υποδιαίρεση της σημερινής λίρας). Βρήκα διάφορα εδώ, όπως αυτό:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Αυτό μοιάζει χρυσό όμως, και το κουρούς/γρόσι ήταν πολλά άσπρα, άρα μάλλον δεν ήταν φτηνό νόμισμα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Εύρημα για τους μισθωτούς:


Ο Γιώργος Κων. Καραγιάννης, πιάστηκε αιχμάλωτος στη Μικρά Ασία, στον ατυχή πόλεμο του 1921-22, που είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα τη μεγάλη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή. Τα βασανιστήρια και τα μαρτύρια που πέρασε στο διάστημα της αιχμαλωσίας του, δεν τα χωράει ανθρώπινος νους.
Ενδεικτικά, αναφέρω μερικά απ' τα βάσανα του, όπως μου τα διηγήθηκε ο ίδιος ο μακαρίτης ο μπάρμπας μου.

Πριν συλληφθούν, είχαν πληροφορίες ότι όποιος στρατιώτης συλλαμβάνονταν και είχε μακριά μαλλιά, τον εκτελούσαν αμέσως, γιατί τον θεωρούσαν ότι είναι *χωροφύλακας (κοσπενταράδες τους έλεγαν, γιατί αυτοί ήταν μισθωτοί)*. Ο μπάρμπας μου, όμως, όπως και άλλοι, είχε μακριά μαλλιά. Πώς να τα κόψουν, όμως; Μήπως υπήρχε ψαλίδι; Τότε, έψαξαν και βρήκαν γυαλιά και μ' αυτά έκοψαν τα μαλλιά τους, για να γλιτώσουν την εκτέλεση.
http://fthiotikos-tymfristos.blogspot.com/2011/10/blog-post_5061.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά μπορεί να εννοεί «μόνιμοι» σε σχέση με τους έφεδρους, κληρωτούς.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό μοιάζει χρυσό όμως, και το κουρούς/γρόσι ήταν πολλά άσπρα, άρα μάλλον δεν ήταν φτηνό νόμισμα...


Είχε διάφορες αξίες κατά τη διάρκεια της Οθωμανικής αυτοκρατορίας. Εξαρτάται σε ποια περίοδο αναφερόμαστε. Δεν ξέρω, όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> *χωροφύλακας (κοσπενταράδες τους έλεγαν, γιατί αυτοί ήταν μισθωτοί)*.


Βλέπω ότι είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο και το όνομα Κοσπεντάρης στην Κεντρική Ελλάδα, ίσως έχει σχέση κι αυτό --ιδίως αν (ει)κοσ(ι)πεντάρης =?= δημόσιος υπάλληλος.


----------



## Claude (Nov 9, 2011)

Βρήκα αυτό, σας φαίνεται πιθανό;
Επίσης τους αποκαλούσαν και «εικοσιπεντάρηδες» και αυτό οφείλεται είτε γιατί ο κατώτατος μισθός τους ήταν 25 δραχμές, είτε γιατί η ταρίφα για μικροπαραβάσεις που κατήγγελλαν ήταν 25 δραχμές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Θα έπρεπε να εντοπίσουμε πότε αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται ο όρος για να συγκρίνουμε αγοραστική αξία, μισθούς κλπ. Αν ήταν στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, 25 δραχμές ήταν, νομίζω, πολλά λεφτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εικοσιπεντάλεπτα («εικοσιπενταράκια») κέρματα δεν έκοψε ποτέ το ελληνικό κράτος.


Φαίνεται ότι έκανα τεράστιο λάθος (και το διορθώνω πιο πάνω). Η αγγλική wiki (Modern Drachma) γράφει:


The first coinage consisted of copper denominations of 1, 2, 5 and 10 lepta, silver denominations of ¼, ½, 1 and 5 drachmae and a gold coin of 20 drachmae. The drachma coin weighed 4.5 g and contained 90% silver, with the 20-drachma coin containing 5.8 g of gold.​

Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω, βρήκα ότι εικοσιπενταράκια (¼ δραχμής) είχαν κοπεί μόνο επί Όθωνα και, από τον Γεώργιο τον Α' και μετά, οι υποδιαιρέσεις ακολουθούν το σύστημα 1, 2, 5.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Συμπληρώνω μερικά στοιχεία που βρήκα χαζεύοντας στα γκουγκλοβιβλία την Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως του 1836 (έχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα!):

1) 25 δραχμές ήταν πολύ μικρό ποσό για μισθό. Επί Όθωνα, ο δάσκαλος έπαιρνε 120 δρχ. μηνιαίως, ο κλητήρας 80, οι αρχιτέκτονες πολλαπλάσια ποσά.
2) Σε δύο πιθανώς κρίσιμα σημεία βρήκα τον αριθμό 25: 25 λεπτά ήταν το ελάχιστο χαρτόσημο και η ελάχιστη συναλλαγματική (θα μπορούσε επομένως να στέκεται το 25 ως «ελάχιστο πρόστιμο, ίσο με το χαρτόσημο της αναφοράς) και 25 χρόνια ήταν το ελάχιστο όριο ηλικίας του αγροφύλακα.

Δυστυχώς, δεν βρήκα το διάταγμα περί χωροφυλακής, που σίγουρα θα έδινε περισσότερες και πιο άμεσες πληροφορίες.


----------



## StellaP (Nov 9, 2011)

Μόλις προ ολίγου ξεφυλλίζοντας το βιβλίο του Γεωργίου Χατζή, καθηγητή, "Λεπτοκαρυά" στο κεφάλαιο με τα παρατσούκλια των κατοίκων της περιοχής
αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων :
-κοσπεντάρας, γιατί σαν χωροφύλακας πληρώνονταν με 25άρικα.


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2011)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας που μου έμαθαν πολλά.
Αν θέλατε κάποια στιγμή καμιά εξήγηση για τα παρατσούκλια των Γάλλων χωροφυλάκων και αστυνόμων, θα είμαι στην διάθεσή σας 
Φιλικά,
Claude


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2011)

Τα ελληνικά σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλά πάντως :) Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα!


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 10, 2011)

Θυμήθηκα ο Τσαρλ Σίμικ στα νειάτα του είχε υπηρετήσει σε αμερικάνικη μονάδα στρατονομίας που τότε έδρευε στην Γαλλία, και σε μια παρουσίασή του στην Αθήνα φέτος, ο κύριος που διάβαζε την βιογραφία του είχε κάνει το σχόλιο «Ο Σίμικ Εσατζής; Κι όμως!». 

Πώς θα ήταν ο Εσατζής στα αγγλικά; Υποθέτω απλά παράγωγα του Military Police δεν θα ανταποκρίνονταν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Με αφορμή το «κυανούν πέλαγος εικοσιπενταδράχμων και εκατονταδράχμων» στο οποίο, κατά τον Γ. Δ. Φέξη «κολυμβά ο επίδοξος συγγραφέας», σκέφτηκα να ξαναψάξω λίγο καλύτερα τα εικοσιπεντάρικα που αναφέραμε εδώ. Και ορίστε: Μια περιήγηση στον ιδιαίτερα ενημερωμένο ιστότοπο Greek Banknotes δείχνει ότι το 25άρικο ήταν διαδεδομένο χαρτονόμισμα από το 1841 και μετά. Δυστυχώς, το 25άρικο με την πλησιέστερη έκδοση προς το 1900 (τυπωμένο στο Λονδίνο, από τους Waterlow & Sons, Ltd., προφανώς σε μία από τις πρώτες τους δουλειές) δεν απεικονίζεται για να δούμε πραγματικά το κυανό του χρώμα.

Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, όμως, είναι φανερό ότι το 25άρικο ήταν σημαντικό χαρτονόμισμα και άρα, μπορεί να έπαιξε τον ρόλο του για την ονομασία των χωροφυλάκων.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2011)

Μήπως ήταν ίδιο χρώμα και η στολή τους; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μήπως ήταν ίδιο χρώμα και η στολή τους; :)


Μπορεί...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2012)

[...]

Στρατούς από του 1832 μέχρι του 1843 η Ελλάς έσχε δύο ειδών, τον καθαρώς βαυαρικόν στρατόν, τον οποίον ανέλαβεν ο Λουδοβίκος να στείλη εις Ελλάδα, και τον μετέπειτα οργανωθέντα και κληθέντα Ελληνικόν. Ο πρώτος εκ 3,500 ανδρών συγκείμενος ήκιστα χρήσιμος εδείχθη, και εκτός των δαπανών της συντηρήσεως εστοίχισε και ουκ ολίγα διά κάθοδον εις Ελλάδα και επιστροφήν εις Βαυαρίαν, απορροφήσας εν συνόλω 4,748,000 δρ.. Μετά δε την αναχώρησίν του υπήρξε προς στιγμήν ελπίς σημαντικής βελτιώσεως της καταστάσεως, αποφασισθείσης της συγκροτήσεως στρατού εξ Ελλήνων απαρτιζομένου, ου την διοργάνωσιν έμελλον ν' αναλάβωσι Βαυαροί.

Δυστυχώς οι Βαυαροί, αντί να προσληφθώσι διά την διοργάνωσιν του στρατού, εκλήθησαν διά τον καταρτισμόν αυτού, και εν χώρα όπου δεν έλειπον βεβαίως οι στρατεύσιμοι άνδρες, επί στρατού 8,205 ανδρών, οίος ήτο ο ελληνικός κατά το θέρος του 1835, άπαντες σχεδόν οι 5,142 τακτικοί ήσαν Βαυαροί.

[...]

Αλλά δεν αρκεί τούτο, ο κατ' ουσίαν και πάλιν βαυαρικός στρατός υπέρ το δέον πολυάριθμος ήτο και υπέρ το δέον δαπανηρός. Οι Βαυαροί εθελονταί ελάμβανον 25 λεπτά την ημέραν, και οι Βαυαροί αξιωματικοί, οίτινες, κατά τον Finlay τουλάχιστον, ούτε πείραν ούτε ικανότητα είχον, προεβιβάζοντο αιφνιδίως εις τα ανώτατα αξιώματα.​

Από: Ανδρέα Μιχ. Ανδρεάδου, _Ιστορία των εθνικών δανείων_, Αθήνα 1904

Επομένως, νομίζω ότι λύνεται οριστικά και αυτή η απορία. 25 λεπτά την ημέρα (ποσό όχι ευκαταφρόνητο) και Βαυαροί, μείγμα αρκετό για να περάσει υποτιμητικά στη γλώσσα ο χαρακτηρισμός «εικοσιπεντάρης».


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2012)

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι το εύρημα λύνει σχεδόν οριστικά την απορία. Το μόνο που μένει (εξού και το 'σχεδόν') είναι να βρεθεί η λέξη σε πρώιμο κείμενο, π.χ. του 1840, αλλά το να μη βρεθεί δεν σημαίνει και πολλά. Μπράβο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2012)

Ίσως δεν είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί σε πρώιμο κείμενο η λέξη. Λαϊκή, υποτιμητική για τους Βαυαρούς και τα όργανα της εξουσίας, όλα τα εχέγγυα για να την φάει το μαύρο φίδι. Μόνο σε τίποτε αντικυβερνητικές μπροσούρες, ίσως.


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα 25 δραχμές ήταν, νομίζω, πολλά λεφτά.



Βεβαίως ήταν πολλά λεφτά, όπως μαθαίνουμε από μια διήγηση για τις παλιές καλές εποχές (τέλη 19ου) της χρυσοφόρας σταφίδας:

Χαρακτηριστικόν ακόμη και παροιμιώδες της σπατάλης και των αγρίων ηδονικών φαντασιοπληξιών των γλεντζέδων του Πύργου και της Μεσσηνίας είναι ότι πολλάκις *εικοσιπεντάδραχμα *ή και εκατοντάδραχμα εχρησιμοποιούντο υπ’ αυτών αντί σιγαροχάρτου, μεταβαλλόμενα εις τέφραν μετά του καπνού του τσιγάρου. Τι μεγαλείον αλήθεια! Τι σημαίνει αν ο πλούτος αυτός μπορεί να μην ήτο παντοτινός, αν η κραιπάλη αυτή και μόνη ήρκει να τον κάμη άνομον και επισφαλή...​
Από αυτό το βιβλίο. Αλλά δυστυχώς χωρίς παραπομπή!


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2012)

Στο μυθιστόρημα Πριμαρόλια της Κακούρη έχει σκηνές με παραγωγούς που ρίχνουν σμπάρα και βάζουν πεντακοσάρικο αντί για χαρτί στην κάννη του όπλου. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το παράθεμα με τα τσιγάρα έχει άμεση σχέση με τους εικοσπενταράδες, που πρέπει να είναι παλιότερος όρος.


----------



## LostVerse (May 1, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με άλλη εκδοχή που έμαθα πρόσφατα, το συγκεκριμένο προέρχεται ότι από τον μισθό αλλά από τα χρόνια υπηρεσίας, με 25 χρόνια υπηρεσίας μπορούσαν τότε να βγουν στην σύνταξη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2012)

Claude said:


> Βρηκα αυτο, σας φαινεται πιθανο ;
> Επίσης τους αποκαλούσαν και «εικοσιπεντάρηδες» και αυτό οφείλεται είτε γιατί ο κατώτατος μισθός τους ήταν 25 δραχμές, είτε γιατί η ταρίφα για μικροπαραβάσεις που κατήγγελλαν ήταν 25 δραχμές



Κάτι σχετικό που βρήκα σήμερα παρεμπιπτόντως στην «Ιστορία του ελληνικού τσιγάρου» του ΕΛΙΑ (Β' έκδοση, 1998, σελ. 62), ψάχνοντας για την τόγκα, και το καταθέτω μήπως βοηθήσει:
Τα πρώτα χρόνια επιβολής του φόρου [_στδ._ στον καπνό, το 1883 επί Τρικούπη], ο λαθραίος καπνός κόβεται σε παράνομα καπνοκοπτήρια, πολλές φορές καλά οργανωμένα, και διατίθεται σε χαμηλές τιμές από ευκαιριακούς πωλητές. Τυλίγεται σε λεπτό επιστολόχαρτο ή σε επίσης λαθραία διακινούμενο σιγαρόχαρτο καπνοπαραγωγών. Το κράτος, παρ' όλες τις προσπάθειες, δεν κατόρθωσε ποτέ να συναγωνισθεί αποτελεσματικά, σε ευρηματικότητα, τους λαθρεμπόρους. 
Οι Έλληνες χωροφύλακες επωμίσθηκαν τον έλεγχο της εφαρμογής του νόμου. Έγιναν - πολλές φορές όχι άδικα - αντιπαθείς στο λαό, που τους έβλεπε εκπροσώπους ενός αυστηρού και απρόσωπου κράτους _και τους βάφτισε αποδοκιμαστικά «εικοσιπεντάρηδες». Είκοσι πέντε δραχμές ήταν η αμοιβή τους για κάθε λαθραίο καπνιστή που συνελάμβαναν.
_​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Και καπάκι στα πιο πάνω του Daeman (_Ακρόπολις_ 5/11/1883 -παλιό ημερολόγιο), άλλο ένα, άλλου είδους, εικοσιπενταράκι:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2013)

Και μια άλλη ιδέα, σε άλλη κατεύθυνση. Μήπως το εικοσιπεντάρης έχει σχέση με το διαβαλκανικό gospodar (που έχει περάσει και αλλιώς στα ελληνικά, ως σύμβολο εξουσίας: οσποδάρος);


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2013)

Δύσκολο να συσχετίσεις τη σημασία των _εικοσπενταράδων_ με τη σημασία και την πορεία της άλλης λέξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2015)

Ας το προσθέσω εδώ, ίσως είναι σχετικό (απόσπασμα από το mlp-blo-g-spot, το μπλογκ για τα πειραϊκά θέματα, διαβάστε ολόκληρο το άρθρο από τον σύνδεσμο στον τίτλο):

*Βόλτα στο Γιαχνί σοκάκι*

Η *Τρούμπα* υπήρξε ένα μικρό ανεξάρτητο κράτος στην καρδιά του λιμανιού του Πειραιά. Στην Τρούμπα έβρισκε καταφύγιο ολόκληρος ο υπόκοσμος της Μεσογείου και βάλε. Το σκηνικό χαρακτηριζόταν από ύποπτους μαγαζάτορες και παράξενα στέκια, πόρνες και προστάτες, χαρτοπαίκτες, κουτσαβάκηδες, παπατζήδες, μαχαιροβγάλτες, ναύτες από κάθε γωνιά της γης, απόκληρους και ακόλαστους αμφότερων των φύλων. [...]

Αν και το κεφαλόσκαλο της Τρούμπας υπήρξε πάντοτε η διασταύρωση της σημερινής λεωφόρου Δευτέρας Μεραρχίας με την οδό Φίλωνος, ακριβώς δίπλα στην εκκλησία του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα, υπήρξε ένα σοκάκι ονομαστό, που έμεινε στην ιστορία με την αναφορά του ως "γιαχνί σοκάκι". Το "γιαχνί σοκάκι" λοιπόν, η σημερινή οδός Αγίου Σπυρίδωνος αναφερόταν στο τμήμα εκείνο της οδού από την οδό Δημοσθένη Πουρή μέχρι την οδό Μπουμπουλίνας ή κατ' άλλους μέχρι την στοά Σπύρου Δουρούπη. Την ονομασία του το μικρό τμήμα αυτής της οδού το οφείλει κυρίως σε πρόσφυγες της Μικρασιατικής καταστροφής του 1922 οι οποίοι ερχόμενοι στον Πειραιά άνοιξαν μικρά μαγειρεία ή οινομαγειρεία στα οποία προσέφεραν τις πολίτικες συνταγές που "έφεραν" μαζί τους από τις "χαμένες πατρίδες. [...]

[...] Λίγα μέτρα παραπέρα ξεκινούσαν τα "σπίτια" της Τρούμπας με τις πόρνες που λιάζονταν σε παράθυρα και μπαλκόνια και τα ξενοδοχεία. Τα απογεύματα στο "γιαχνί σοκάκι" σύχναζαν οι "πενηνταράκηδες", οι αστυφύλακες εκείνοι οι οποίοι μετά τη βάρδιά τους αναλάμβαναν νόμιμες ή παράνομες ιδιωτικές υποθέσεις προς διεκπεραίωση, όπως λ.χ. εκβιασμοί, εκφοβισμοί, είσπραξη χρημάτων κλπ. Οι αστυφύλακες αυτοί οι οποίοι αναλάμβαναν τέτοιες υποθέσεις στα χρόνια λίγο πριν και μετά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο έναντι αμοιβής 50 λεπτών (της δραχμής), το κοινώς λεγόμενο "πενηνταράκι", ονομάζονταν *"πενηνταράκηδες"*.


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2021)

Νομίζω πως η παρακάτω επιστολή επιβεβαιώνει ότι πρόκειται για την αμοιβή που έπαιρναν οι χωροφύλακες για τη σύλληψη των καταδιωκωμένων. Το ιστορικό πλαίσιο είναι Μάιος του 1921, όταν ετοιμαζόταν η μεγάλη επίθεση στη Μικρά Ασία.

ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΩΝ

Η ΠΡΟΣΕΛΕΥΣΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΦΕΔΡΩΝ

Τρίπολη 25-5-21

Αγαπητέ «Ριζοσπάστη»

Αν οι μακάριοι συγκλητικοί πατέρες αποφάσιζαν τώρα να κάμουν ένα είδος σαν εκλογική περιοδεία, αντί για το χαρμόσυνο κρωγμό «έρχεται» που άκουγαν πριν της πρώτης του Νοέμβρη θ’ ακούσουν από παντού την κατάρα. Ανάθεμα και τρισανάθεμα στους τυράννους που μας παίρνουν τα παιδιά μας. Μανάδες μαυροφορεμένες από τους άλλους πολέμους, γέροι σκελεθρωμένοι, προσπαθούν με τρεμουλιάρικα χέρια να κάμουν τις δουλειές στ’ αμπέλια και στα χωράφια, γιατί τα γερά και νέα παιδιά τους πήραν άλλα το στρατί του μετώπου και άλλα το μονοπάτι για τα λημέρια του Κολοκτρώνη. Κι αλήθεια σ’ όλον το Μωριά ξαναζωντάνεψαν τα κλέφτικα λημέρια. Ένας ένας κλεφτογυρίζουν οι λιποτάχτες στους βράχους και στα ρουμάνια και μπουλούκια τους κυνηγάνε τα καταδιωχτικά αποσπάσματα και οι χωροφυλάκοι, κεντρισμένοι από το «μπαξίσι» του *εικοσιπεντάρικου *κατά κεφαλήν.
Έξη αποσπάσματα γυρίζουν στη Μεσσηνία, τρία χωροφυλακής και τρία ταχτικού στρατού, κι ανάλογα τους άλλους νομούς. Κάθε μέρα κι ακούγονται νέες υπερβάσεις των αστυνομικών. Ξυλοκοπάνε τους γέρους γονιούς και τρωγοπίνουν από τα έρημα. Με λαχτάρα καρτερούνε να εφαρμοσθή ο νόμος «περί εκτοπίσεως». Στα ταχτικά αποσπάσματα βρίσκει κανείς επιείκεια, εκτός από τους επί κεφαλής γαλονάδες.
Χτες ήμουνα στην αναχώρησι ενός αποσπάσματος. 15 μισόγεροι του 1908 και 4 με ζαρωματιές φροντίδας για τις φαμελιές τους στο πρόσωπο είπαν μηχανικά «παρών» κι άκουσαν την πατριωτική θεωρία του συνταγματάρχη, σαν κατάδικοι που ακούνε την καταδίκη τους σε θάνατο, και φύγανε λυπημένοι σα να πέθανε ο αδερφός τους.
Σε λίγο φέραν έναν απ’ άλλο απόσπασμα που ειδοποίησε τους χωριανούς να κρυφτούνε! Τον κλείσανε με βουτιές στη φυλακή μα εκεί το κοπάδι από τους λιποτάχτες κι ανυπόταχτους έτοιμο για αποστολή τον υποδέχτηκε με την ευχή.

— Κατάρα κι ανάθεμα τους τυράννους

Κώστας Π. Μαρίνης


_Ριζοσπάστης_ 30 Μαΐου 1921


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2021)

Όμως αν δείχνει κάτι με ασφάλεια αυτό το κείμενο είναι ότι τουλάχιστον μέχρι τότε το 25άρικο ήταν ένα συνηθισμένο στρογγυλό ποσό, όπως (στα κυβικά του) το αμερικάνικο τεταρτάκι (quarter), με δεδομένο ότι έχουμε ήδη ευρήματα για μισθό 25 λεπτών επί Όθωνα. Εκτός αν μπορούμε να τεκμηριώσουμε ότι το εικοσιπεντάρικο εδώ δεν είναι πραγματικό αλλά κάτι σαν το τρεις κι εξήντα των υπαλλήλων, που χρησιμοποιούσαμε ακόμη και όταν οι μισθοί ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτεροι.


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2022)

Μνεία της λέξης στο μυθιστόρημα του Θέμου Κορνάρου _Το ξεκίνημα μιας γενεάς (από τα βαλτονέρια της Μεγάλης Ιδέας) _(Αθήνα: Νεοελληνικές Εκδόσεις, 1962), σ. 222. Το σκηνικό είναι η ζωή αγροτών και εργατών σε ένα καπνοχώρι την εποχή του Μεσοπολέμου (αρχές δεκαετίας του 1920) και μιλά κάποιος που τον αναζητά ο χωροφύλακας:

 — Χθες εγώ θα του άλλαζα τα φώτα του "κοσιπενταράκια", αν δεν φοβόμουνα πως...


----------

